# Funny, our cats use couples against each other



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

My girlfriend and I have been living together for about a year now, and my big old fuzzball "RJ" has learned how to best use us against each other to his advantage, mostly where food is concerned.

If I feed him lunch or she does, RJ will eat some, then run to the other person and meow and complain, and lead us to the kitchen, showing us how awful the food presentation is, or taste, or whatever, like Gordon Ramsey but more polite.

Same for treats. If either of us goes into the kitchen, RJ will follow in hopes that we'll open a can of tuna. If instead we're getting an apple or orange, or maybe just a drink of water. Then he'll agitate for some food. And this is when there's a big fresh plate of food right under his nose. "Well, I ate all the good out of it" or 'The rest full of bones" is the complaint we usually imagine he's giving us.

But RJ hadn't figured out that we humans can talk about it! So he'll not get a big new plate of food from one of us and then he'll run to the other and "tell on" the other --- "she didn't feed me so I want more!" meow meow

We of course laugh at it, how RJ has learned to try to manipulate us.

How do your cats work it betwen you couples or families? Any funny stories?


----------

